# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته اتاق عمل

## sr mohammad

تاریخچه ی رشته :

در سراسر دنیا برنامه اتاق عمل به دو صورت ارائه می شود : در حالت اول دانش آموختگان رشته ی کارشناسی

پرستاری ( پس ازکسب مدرک لیسانس) در یک دوره 1-2 ساله برای ورود به اتاق عمل آموزش می بینند. در حالت

 دوم دانشجویان در مقطع کاردانی آموزش های عمومی دوره اتاق عمل  را می گذرانند و برای ایفای نقش به عنوان

 فرد سیار و اسکراب آماده می شوند و سپس درصورت تمایل در یک دوره ی 5/1-5/2 ساله برای ایفای نقش به

عنوان کمک اول جراح آماده می شوند.به عنوان مثال با نگاهی به انجمن پرستاران دانشگاه کارولینسکا مشخص

 می شود که پرستاران پس از طی دوره کارشناسی و اخذ پروانه کار بع صورت rn ، می توانند با گذراندن یک

دوره دانشگاهی مصوب به مدت 45 هفته( تقریبا یکسال ) مدرک تحصیلی اطاق عمل دریافت نموده و به عنوان یک فرد

با تجربه در اطاق عمل مشغول به کار گردند.و یا در کالج پرستاران اطاق عمل استرالیا،پرستاران پس از دوره کارشناسی

 و اخذ پروانه کار به صورت rn می توانند طی یک دوره دانشگاهی مصوب با گذراندن 27 موضوع درسی به صورت

 پرستار متخصص قبل،حین و بعد از عمل  در نقش های پرستار بیهوشی ،پرستار سیرکولیت ، پرستار ثبت ، پرستار

 تجهیزات ، کمک جراح ، پرستار ریکاوری و بعد از عمل و پرستار بررسی و شناخت و آموزش به بیمار قبل  از عمل فعالیت

کنند.

نطری براستاندارد های مراقبت از بیماران در انجمن پرستاران اتاق عمل آمریکا نیز نشان می دهد که دانشجویان

دوره های تکنسین اتاق عمل می توانند تا دوره های تخصصی بالاتر ادامه تحصیل دهند . با ذکر این نکته که افراد هر

دوره ای شرح وظایف خاص خود را دارند  و نقش افرادی که دوره تخصصی را طی کرده اند با تکنسین اتاق عمل تفاوت

دارد .

با نگاهی بر استانداردهای مراقبت از بیمار در انجمن پرستاران اتاق عمل امریکا نی. نشان می دهد که دانشجویان

دوره های تکنسین اتاق عمل می توانند تا دوره های تخصصی بالاتر ادامه تحصیل دهند.با ذکر این نکته که افراد

هر دوره ای شرح وظایف خاص خود را دارند و نقش افرادی که دوره تخصصی را طی کرده اند با تکنسین اطاق عمل

تفاوت دارند .

با نگاهی به استاندارد های انجمن تکنولوژیست های جراحی (ast) نیز مشاهده می شود که افراد شاغل در

 اتاق عمل دارای مدارک متقاوتی می باشند  به عنوان مثال تکنولوژیست های جراحی برای ایفای نقش اسکراب

 در سه سطح 1-2-3  آموزش می بینند.

در سطح اول فرد در عمل های عمومی وارد می شود در سطح دوم می تواند در عمل های تخصصی تر ایفای نقش

نماید و در سطح سوم فرد در حوزه ی مدیریت نیز وارد می گردد.



رشته اتاق عمل درايران درمقطع کارداني بين سالهاي 1366 تا1380ودرمقطع کارشناسي پيوسته وناپيوسته ازسال 1387

دردانشکده هاي مختلف سطح کشورراه اندازي گرديد. اين رشته دردانشکده هاي پيراپزشکي وياپرستاري به دانشجويان

ارائه ميگردد. دراين دانشکده ها گروه اتاق عمل متولي اداره دانشجويان دررشته اتاق عمل ميباشد.درکشورايران تاکنون

رشته اي مشابه رشته کارشناسي اتاق عمل وجودنداشته است ودانشجويان دردوره هاي کارداني اتاق عمل شروع به

تحصيل نموده ودرصورت تمايل به ارتقاء علمي وعملي خودباشرکت درکنکورکارشناسي ناپيوسته بعنوان پرستاردراتاق

عمل ياسايربخشهامشغول بکارميشوند. 

ضرورت وجودحرفه وارتقاء حرفه اي:

تکنولوژيستهاي اتاق عمل عضومهمي ازتيمهاي بهداشتي بوده که درتماس نزديک باجراحان ، متخصصان بيهوشي وپرستاران درراستاي تامين مراقبتي مطلوب براي بيماران فعاليت ميکنندوازآن جا که سنگ زيربنايي رشدوتوسعه يک حرفه ، آموزش آن حرفه ميباشد. انتظارميرودکه تاسال 2012 ميزان نيازبه تکنولوژيستهاي اتاق عمل سريعترازحدمتوسط افزايش يابد . علت اين امرافزايش تعدادوانواع اعمال جراحي ورشدجمعيت ونيزافزايش تعدادونيزافزايش ميزان سالمندي است . (زيراافرادسالمندنيازبه اعمال جراحي بيشتري دارند. ازطرفي تغييرات وسيع وچشمگيرموجوددرتکنيکهاي جراحي نيازمندهم سطح شدن تکنسينهاي جراحي بانقشهاووظايف جديدبوده وبرنامه آموزشي کنوني براي برآوردن نيازهاي پرسنل اتاق عمل درآينده کافي نخواهدبود. وباايجاد رشته کارشناسي اتاق عمل امکان دستيابي به بخشي ازمهارت ودانش موردنظر راپيدا خواهند نمود. 


رسالت رشته :
رسالت رشته اتاق عمل درمقطع کارشناسي پيوسته تربيت نيروي انساني آگاه ، متعهدوکارآمداست.که باکسب توانائيهاي حرفه اي دراتاق عمل وبهره مندي ازدانش وتکنولوژي روز، خدمات موردنيازمراقبتي وآموزشي مقرون به صرفه را در بالاترين سطح استانداردجهت تعميم ، حفظ وارتقاء سطح سلامت بيماروجامعه ارائه دهند.

خصوصيات فردي موردنيازبراي رشته:
براي انجام استانداردهاي اين حرفه ، صداقت وپايبندي به اصول اخلاقي ضروري است. يک تکنولوژيست اتاق عمل شايسته بايدنگرشي مراقبتي نسبت به بيماروديگراعضاي تيمهاي جراحي ومحيط داشته باشد. وي بعنوان عضوي ازتيم اتاق عمل ، بايدقادرباشدکه باسرعت وبادقت به جزئيات کارکند. قادربه اولويت بندي مسائل درشرايط اورژانس وپراسترس باشد، بنابراين نيازبه افرادي است که احساس مسئوليت شديدوشخصيت باثبات داشته ، صبوروعلاقمندبه کمک به ديگران بوده وبه نيازهاي بيمارودیگراعضاي تيم جراحي حساس باشند. وازآن جا که کاردراتاق عمل نيازبه ايستادن براي مدت زمان طولاني وتوانائي براي جابجايي وبلندکردن اشيا سنگين داردوفردرادرمعرض مناظروبوهاي ناخوشايند، بيماريهاي مسري وموادخطرناک قرارميدهد ، فرد بايد توانائي جسمي لازم راداشته باشد.

امکان ادامه تحصيل درمقاطع بالاتر:
نظربه اينکه اين رشته ،  رشته اي کاملاً نوپا ميباشد. درحال حاضربه نظرميرسددانش آموختگان اين رشته بتواننددرآينده دررشته هاي مرتبط مانندآناتومي ، فيزيولوژي ، مهندسي تجهيزات پزشکي ، کمک اول جراح و.... ادامه تحصيل دهند. اعضاي اين گروه اميدوارهستندکه بتوانندباتلاش خوددرجهت ارتقاء واعتلاي اين حرفه گامي هرچندکوچک بردارند.

طول دوره کارشناسي اتاق عمل :     
طول دوره کارشناسي پيوسته رشته اتاق عمل ونظام آموزشي آن مطابق آئيننامه آموزشي دوره کارشناسي پيوسته وناپيوسته مصوب شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي علوم پزشکي است. مدت تحصیل حداقل 4سال و حداکثر 5سال(در شرایط خاص و با موافقت آموزش کل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مثل مرخصی تحصیلی و....... ) میباشد.

نام درس وتعدادواحدهاي درسي :
تعدادکل واحدهاي درسي دوره کارشناسي پيوسته رشته اتاق عمل 130 واحدوبه شرح زيرميباشد.
دروس عمومي : 22 واحد ،     دروس پايه ، اختصاصي وکارآموزي 84 واحد ،   کارآموزي درعرصه : 24 واحد

فرصتهاي شغلي :
اغلب تکنولوژيستهاي اتاق عمل دربيمارستانها ومراکزمراقبتي سياراستخدام ميشوند. اگرچه بيمارستانها اولين استخدام کننده اين گروه ميباشنداماانتظارميروداستخ  دام آنها درمراکزجراحي سيار، مراکزمراقبتي سرپايي ومطبهاي پزشکان افزايش يابد. به هرحال به علت زمينه آموزشي وسيع وتخصصي که اين افراددارند، سازمانهاي استخدام کننده واين دانش آموختگان ميتوانندگزينه هاي زيررانيزدرنظربگيرند.
تخصص يافتن درزمينه هاي موردعلاقه مانندجراحي قلب ، ارتوپدي واطفال و....
استخدام توسط يک سازمان پزشکي براي ارائه محصولات آنها
آموزش تکنولوژيست هاي اتاق عمل .
خدمات نظامي
استخدام بعنوان مشاور
البته برخي ازاين مشاغل نيازبه دوره هاي آموزشي اضافي دارد.

----------


## javad1013

تصویر دانشگاهاش کو؟؟

----------


## ikonkuri

فکر نکنید همینطور فرصت های شغلی ریخته ها
اگه دنبال پولید از الان وقت خودتونو تلف نکنید
اصولا کسی موفقتره که حس کمک کردن و دوست داره و کمتر برا پولش میره
مگه اینکه پارتی کلفتی داشته باشه و...
این خط - اینم نشون+

----------


## javad1013

> فکر نکنید همینطور فرصت های شغلی ریخته ها
> اگه دنبال پولید از الان وقت خودتونو تلف نکنید
> اصولا کسی موفقتره که حس کمک کردن و دوست داره و کمتر برا پولش میره
> مگه اینکه پارتی کلفتی داشته باشه و...
> این خط - اینم نشون+


جون داداش شعار دادنو تموم کنین دیگه
کیه که ب دنبال پول نباشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## rahaz

من عاشق تکنسینم.خدا کنه قبول شم

----------


## seyed sajjad

مهم اینه ک این فارق التحصیلای این رشته اکثرا جایی استخدام نمیشن
استخدام هم بشن پول زیادی تو این رشته نیس...
این رشته اصلا ب درد پسرا نمیخوره

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

